# pregnancy symptoms stopped at six weeks



## Josiex (Oct 7, 2004)

HI ,
I am really sorry if this is very similar to another query.  I am six weeks pregnant after two miscarriages (we have a healthy 21/2 year old).  Until this morning when I had a cup of tea (I had been avoiding caffeine but then said yes without thinking)  I have had sore boobs, been very tired and queasy most of the day.  Also had low abdominal pressure that went away when I had a wee. Now I have lost all the symptoms.  I had no symptoms when I had the miscarriages and am panicking that this is the start of another miscarriage.  I have a scan on Friday, but had several sacns in the process of the second miscarriage and all showed a strong heartbeat.
What are the chances that all will be okay?  Panicking - I hope unnecessarily and grateful for any words of wisdom
Josie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The loss of pregnancy symptoms doesn't always mean the worst.  Some people find that they cary from day to day, so you might find that you wake up tomorrow with raging nausea, or you may find that you never have strong symptoms again, as some people don't throughout pregnancy.  I'm afraid I can't tell you what the chances are of miscarrying again, but try to keep calm, and hopefully this time will be ok for you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

